# Frankly Scarlet + Razin = Blush Perfection



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2007)

I discovered blush perfection today ladies! 

I have a ton of blushes, and I love blending them for that perfect flush, or a highly dramatic look, so I was super excited when I picked up Frankly Scarlet today.  However, I found even with the lightest hand, it was still a little too much color for a semi-professional environment (although great for dramatic looks).  So I toned it down with a touch of Razin (which I love because of it's naturalness, but I have often wished it had a bit more color for extra umph) and Voila!  Blush Perfection!  
I thought I would share in case any of you ladies were interested or might find it helpful.  I'm NW45 by the way.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, it is perfection. I did the exact same thing one day when I applied too much Frankly Scarlet....I love the combination of the two.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad someone else knows what I am talking about!


----------



## aziza (Jul 1, 2007)

Oooh...I'm trying this tonight! Sounds awesome.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Oooooh....Im NW 45....gonna try this at the counter.  I have FS but not Raizin...


----------



## aziza (Sep 27, 2007)

I finally tried this today...it is love.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to try this! Thanks for the rec!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 30, 2009)

I lovvvve me some razin though! I always think FS is a bit too reddish/bright...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 30, 2009)

I've tried that - gorgeous!

Also Frankly Scarlet + Sunbasque as tried and tested by the lovely Keri Hilson is divine!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm intrigued...

I'm wondering the combo gives a look similar to Serenely beauty powder blush...I've absolutely love this colour and reach for it often.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow! I have got to get Frankly Scarlet and Raizin blushes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Wow! I have got to get Frankly Scarlet and Raizin blushes!_

 
Do you seriously not have Raizin already?!?!?!?!  It's a must have for DDDs.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^ It sure is! My first MAC blush!!! And for woc with darker skin it's a must have.


----------



## Entice (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes that blush is beautiful, I've been a Format girl for years and was introduced to Raizin recently and my gosh..I love it,


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 1, 2009)

Razin was my 1st MAC blush ever!!!! Now to get my hands on Frankly Scarlet!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Yes, it is perfection. I did the exact same thing one day when I applied too much Frankly Scarlet....I love the combination of the two.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Me too!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 5, 2009)

Frankly Scarlet + Dolly Mix is amazing!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_Frankly Scarlet + Dolly Mix is amazing!!!!_

 
Ohhh!  That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jul 7, 2009)

I Did It A Few Days Ago And Loved It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me clarify...
I did Dollymix with a lil Frankly Scarlet on the apples of my cheeks and then another day, I did a slight contour with Raizin (toward the back of my cheekbone) and used Dollymix all over my entire cheek.....FIRE!!!! Alot of customers that came to the counter asked about it!


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've tried that - gorgeous!

Also Frankly Scarlet + Sunbasque as tried and tested by the lovely Keri Hilson is divine!!_

 

I like this look also!!!


----------

